# Looking for suggestions



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Your plan sounds good. I think it is wise to wait until you and your partner are really ready to go. You don't want to have Babykins get away with things that you will have to untrain later on by entering too soon. I also think it is a good idea to let her get a feel for the show environment which is totally different from any class you have or ever will take.

Not for this time, but definitely think for down the road about going to a local show and stewarding for your club. It is a fabulous way to learn what to expect when you are ready to enter. You will get a feel for how judges work and you will see how good handlers keep their dogs focused and working between exercises. I stewarded all levels of obedience and rally early on for my club. Now usually I offer my time to judge match shows in addition to the classes I teach there. Your club will appreciate your time too.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's a great idea to steward for a local show at my club. I was going to offer to do whatever they needed while I was there if my dog was settled in her crate - but I didn't want to commit right now until I see how she handles being there.

However I can offer to come one day alone so I don't have to worry about my dog.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Sounds like you have everything covered to me. The local kennel club I recently joined was looking for people to steward at our upcoming show in June, I offered my time but was told it's quite involved so if I haven't done it before, no thanks. I'm guessing it's not rocket science, and with a little help and guidance I'd do just fine. So I guess they can do it all themselves again next year because I still won't have any experience, lol.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow Caddy. I remember you posting about how unfriendly the members were but I can't believe they turned down your offer. That's nuts and it's their loss.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Unless you know the policy for sure at your club, to be on the safe side I would check with them to confirm you can bring an unentered dog. Some clubs do not allow unentered dogs at their trials. If you are allowed, staying for a couple hours is a great way to get used to the atmosphere before you actually compete.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I brought my ikea fold out chairs, bottled water and dog bowl, and a blanket for Lucky. I also brought treats and training tools such as target stick, stool, and clickers. It is an excellent idea to check with the club to confirm what you could bring like what Eclipse said.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Geez here the club I started stewarding for just wanted a balance between newbies (what I was) and experienced so they could pair them up new with experienced. It was a wonderful experience. My first day I was up in the obedience rings second day down stairs in the conformation ring. Since then I have stewarded for obedience, rally, and conformation. Learn a bit more every time and have fun doing it. Wry grin I am starting to feel a bit protective of "my club" even if I am not a member as they are from an area 3 hours drive away in good weather.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Eclipse said:


> Unless you know the policy for sure at your club, to be on the safe side I would check with them to confirm you can bring an unentered dog. Some clubs do not allow unentered dogs at their trials. If you are allowed, staying for a couple hours is a great way to get used to the atmosphere before you actually compete.


Eclipse, I was specifically told that any dog/handler team in the competition classes (which we are) are allowed to bring our dogs. They feel that any dog that could be entered should be allowed - which I think is wonderful so people like me can get the feel of a trial before we officially enter one. Plus my teachers were encouraging me to go. But you're right, I've seen other events where they clearly state only competing dogs can attend.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> I brought my ikea fold out chairs, bottled water and dog bowl, and a blanket for Lucky. I also brought treats and training tools such as target stick, stool, and clickers. It is an excellent idea to check with the club to confirm what you could bring like what Eclipse said.


I was told to bring a folding chair to sit on and a travel crate for Babykins. One of the organizers explained how the rings would be at one end of the building while the door we enter through for classes - that side would be where people line up with their chairs and crates.

I'm looking forward to going because I know this will be a valuable experience for both of us.

Snow - why did you bring a target and clickers with you? Did you do some training with Lucky while the trials were going on? I think that's a good idea and I'll plan to do some training if I can.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I took a pet trick's class but also Lucky loves target game. He goes where the stick goes so I find it easier doing shaping.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

spindledreams said:


> Geez here the club I started stewarding for just wanted a balance between newbies (what I was) and experienced so they could pair them up new with experienced. It was a wonderful experience. My first day I was up in the obedience rings second day down stairs in the conformation ring. Since then I have stewarded for obedience, rally, and conformation. Learn a bit more every time and have fun doing it. Wry grin I am starting to feel a bit protective of "my club" even if I am not a member as they are from an area 3 hours drive away in good weather.


spindledreams, that sounds exactly the way a smart organization does things - pair newbies with experienced so quickly you have lots of well trained members and volunteers. 

I complain all the time that this training facility is an hour away - by highway - but when I see people like you are traveling 3 hours, I should be thankful and stop complaining.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Everybody has to start somewhere. I can't believe that a club would say no thank you to anyone who was interested in stewarding. If nothing else you start out at the novice ring as a figure 8 post. Then as you have time at trials and can watch open and utility you learn what is involved and can be mentored to work all rings. I learned enough stewarding at local trials that I felt well versed enough to volunteer to steward at the 2014 AKC National Obedience Championship. I learned a tremendous amount from the day's work there. The ring I worked had a judge as the other ring steward and we had utility gloves, directed jumping and the open retrieve on flat as exercises as I recall. I was the glove steward.


----------

